# suggestions for a 29 gallon



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys so ever since I got my mbuna tank i've really fell in love with cichlids. So I would love to setup a tanganyikan tank so I have fish from both lakes. And im sure tanganyikans are just as entertaining as mbunas. But I only have a 29 gallon. Is there anything I can put in that size tank. So far I have shell dwellers. Is there anything else besides shellies or is the tank ust too small?


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

No expert but I think Juliedochromis transcriptus or ornatus or Altolamprologus calvus or compresiceps would be a good place to start. What kind of shell dwellers do you have?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

cadfael_tex said:


> No expert but I think Juliedochromis transcriptus or ornatus or Altolamprologus calvus or compresiceps would be a good place to start. What kind of shell dwellers do you have?


Sorry typo I meant to say so far I have shell dwellers IN MIND. The tank is a community tank now but ima switch it to a tanganyikan tank.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i would do whatcadfael_tex suggested, or just a species tank with some dither fish.
What kind of shelldwellers did you have in mind??
you can visit www.shelldwellers.com for shellie info


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck. I'm planning a similar set-up with my 100 gallon so I'm doing the same research you're probably doing.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought abouting getting brevis. I would really love to get compricceps or calvus but I think they might be too big. i don;t want a community tank I would prefer a species tank.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 36"/29g set up with a pair of gold occies, a trio of small calvus and a single caudopunk. It's very peaceful and I'm going to add some paracyps.

Just brevis in a 29g will leave the upper reaches devoid of much action but if this doesn't worry you then go for it. :thumb:

Good luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually my brevis actually swim with the cyps in the upper half of the tank fairly often.

When I had them in my 36" tank I had caudopunctatus and calvus (one pair each). Don't forget a 29G is 6" smaller than that however. I'd probably do multies and calvus.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Don't forget a 29G is 6" smaller than that however.


My 29g is 36". 36 x 16 x 12.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Well im fine with just brevis in my tank or I would love to get a pair of calvus or compricceps.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

See my sig :wink:


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

hmmm Im intreaged well maybe I can keep calvus or compricceps. How big do they get? How many can I add to a 29 gallon(pairs)? They both have basically the same care requirements right?


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't add more than one variety of both to a 29g but a trio of either would do well from what I've read.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yea, I have 4 of the Occies - but only a single of the Julie, Calvus, and Daffodil


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For calvus or comps, unless you buy a pair that has already had fry together, you would want six individuals. When they mature one male will be dominant and drive the other males out of the tank. (You return the rejected fish to the LFS or otherwise sell it.) The male may choose one female or he may be happy with two. They get 6" but it takes 3 years or more.

If you buy two fish the chances are less that they will be agreeable mates and then you would have to start over again.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

well since calvus takes soo long to mature I would love to just buy a pair. How much do they usually go for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen a pair for $50, don't know if that's the going rate, high, or low.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

that's not too badd but I saw a website that sold Medium size calvus(3-4inches) I'll probably just buy 3 or 4 for a pair. Add maybe julie or brevis and I've got a tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may not get a pair out of 3 or 4 individuals. Then after waiting 2 years for them to pair up you would have to start over.

The good side is...you can keep 6 of them in the tank for at least a year and enjoy more individuals!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

How about a Brichardi tank? 29 gallon would make a great tank for a pair and their family.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> How about a Brichardi tank? 29 gallon would make a great tank for a pair and their family.


Im not real familiar with brichardi although i've heard they are the convicts of lake tanganyika  .


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

rrcoolj said:


> well since calvus takes soo long to mature I would love to just buy a pair. How much do they usually go for?


Adult Calvus are pretty expensive, 4 years adds up to a lot of food and water, etc. Per adult fish is could be anywhere from $50-$80. And a proven breeding pair would probably be more again. You could start half way and buy a 2 year old fish for around $25-$40.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Brichardi are truly beautiful fish. They are also very very sweet.. that is until the breed and then they defend their children fiercly. You can add one brichardi to just about any tank and it won't bother anyone and can take care of itself enough to tolerate most mbuna even. But add a breeding pair and you are in trouble.

When they breed they form a very tight family and all new offspring are accepted into the clan. In fact the older siblings help take care of the younger babies. Really cool IMO.

Here is a picture of my male:


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome fish CichlidWhisperer, I'm hoping on getting a 15 gallon and breeding Brichardi in it.


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Brichardi are truly beautiful fish. They are also very very sweet.. that is until the breed and then they defend their children fiercly. You can add one brichardi to just about any tank and it won't bother anyone and can take care of itself enough to tolerate most mbuna even. But add a breeding pair and you are in trouble.
> 
> When they breed they form a very tight family and all new offspring are accepted into the clan. In fact the older siblings help take care of the younger babies. Really cool IMO.
> 
> Here is a picture of my male:


Would you recommend a brichardi tank (29gal) though? I am thinking of doing this. Starting with about 4 or 5 juveniles and letting them grow up together in the tank.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Great subject! So if I (whoops) um, rrcoolj, :wink: 
wanted to do a single species tank of one of these beauties, what number would be suggested?



Hoosier Tank said:


> See my sig :wink:
> 29g Tangs-J. marlieri, L. ocellatus (blue), A. calvus (black), *N. pulcher (Daffodil)*


 _Neolamprologus pulcher_ "Daffodil" I see Hoosier Tank has one of these lovelies in a community tank. Hmmm. How many d'you think might be ok in a 29 g species one?



CichlidWhisperer said:


> How about a Brichardi tank? 29 gallon would make a great tank for a pair and their family.


 _Neolamprologus brichardi _ CichlidWhisperer, a beautiful photo, beautiful fish. Would you start with a pair of adults or juvies? Maybe if juvies, a couple more?



Willy W0nka said:


> Would you recommend a brichardi tank (29gal) though? I am thinking of doing this. Starting with about 4 or 5 juveniles and letting them grow up together in the tank.


One not mentioned, maybe _Paracyprichromis nigripinnis _ Blue Neon ? a couple of these?

My apologies- didn't mean to hijack the post,  but this is really interesting. The CF library is great on basics and suggestions, but variations are another matter. I bet there are more than a few cichlid lovers who have 29s for whatever reason that would love to have even as few as 1 or 2 beauties in a species tank, and you all would have the best advice...


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

A little short for Paracyps and you'd need more than a couple for them to be happy.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

If you did a species only tank with either N. Brichardi or Daffodils (very similar fish), I personally would start with 6 juvies and then let 2 pair up and remove the other 4. I understand why most people prefer the Daffodils, as they are very beautiful fish, but the Brichardi has the most amazing blue highlights and is my personal favorite.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

TeteRouge said:


> Hoosier Tank said:
> 
> 
> > See my sig :wink:
> ...


I agree on the stocking for a species tank, buy 5-6 and when a pair forms, trade in the others for supplies like food :thumb:


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for info! Had been looking for ideas for my 30 g that is in the process of imploding after 4 yrs. Glad to have a direction, now to decide which of the 2...  . Have to see if any of our LSFs carry em, at least to see them in the flesh. :wink:


----------

